# motor selections for gheenoe classic



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Well if you want Man. Start and no power trim...I would say Tohatsu 2-stroke(I know where you can get one) or Yamaha 25 2-stroke.I have ran both of these motors and they ROCK! If you want power trim and tilt I would go with Merc. or Tohatsu 4-stroke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

How fast does the 25's 2 stroke run? I want it to run around 30mph to get remote areas and usually a long runs in jacksonville and fort de soto around 40 to 60 miles round trip. No power trim or tild needed.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> How fast does the 25's 2 stroke run? I want it to run around 30mph to get remote areas and usually a long runs in jacksonville and fort de soto around 40 to 60 miles round trip. No power trim or tild needed.


Your Classic is pretty light since you do not have a lot of toys mounted on it. You should top out at 30 MPH when the motor is trimmed out and propped correctly. That new Yamaha 2 stroke seems very quick. I was amazed at the performance when Pugar mounted one on the new Classic. On the new Classic he was doing at least 32 MPH and that was with 2 men in the boat.

BTW, nice to see you writing in understandable English for a change. ;D


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah, I like to keep it simple, light, and well balanced. I'm not gotta put load of crap like AC did...lol. So I can run shallow, light and fast for my gheenoe classic.

English is the worst subject of all! I hate it but I made it through in rough times through skool but it's not fun! All I gotta do is think before I write something to make an understandable english...blah.
Collage teachers let it slide sometimes...lol

I'm leaning towards 25 2-strokes for performance and lightweight.

BTW, love the verados! But doesn't suit my classic lol. Bad thing is one salty drip in the supercharger intake and kiss your block good bye!


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

TwoWords ( spell check )


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Dont listen to anybody, i aint gonna juge you on how you spell i aint that kinda person.

I know your a smart man thats all that matters....

the Yamaha 25 2 stroke is probably the fastest 2 stroke your their, even faster then LR's 25 in my opinion.

They are great light, fast, dependable motors.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

Get off the crack pipe, my ole johnson will smoke that motor. 




BRING IT ON. [smiley=evil.gif]



L.R.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for compliments Tanner!....lol

Tom-in-orl,

Why don't u download a spell check for everyone!......

Now I'm probably going to sell my 2005 mercury 9.9 4-stroke after I pick up from the marine center for inspection and tune up. I'm selling $1700.00 or obo for it

Now....I'm down to pick the motor I want is
yamaha 25hp 2-stroke or mercury 25 4-stroke efi tiller short shaft motor.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

you should buy a white motor.

L.R.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom-in-orl,
> 
> Why don't u download a spell check for everyone!......


"I am not interested in giving you a fish. I would rather teach you how to fish."

Get Firefox 2.0. It includes a spell checker and you can use it on all forums. Its a superior browser. I use it for a couple of reasons. 1st security, 2nd I have had tabbed browsing of years, 3rd plugins like Foxmarks which allow me to synchronize my bookmarks across multiple PCs, 4th runs on multiple operating systems like Linux. Oh yeah, spell checker 

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/

https://addons.mozilla.org/plugins/


----------



## redbud (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't own a Gheenoe, but I owned and operated a fishing camp(until yesterday ;D) for 13 years. The last 10 years I was a Yamaha pro camp, meaning I ran nothing but Yamaha O/B motors and 4wheelers. I ran 2o - 25 - 30hp 2 stroke. My motors had more hrs on them than a 60yr. old call girl. The 20hp was definetly the work horse of the 3 (it is bullet proof). The 25 is faster but uses more gas and I did not get as many yrs. out of them. For speed I would suggest a 2stoke Mercury maybe with shift on the tiller. When I do get my classic I will be putting a 20hp Yamaha on it, like I said they are bullet proof, as much as Bll Clinton was.

just my 2cents or nickel for as much as I went on


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Do not pass up the chance to get a 2-stroke Tohatsu. I got one in the garage waiting for me to fess up and get a new boat. Also, if you change a $15 gasket on the carb it will bump the motor up to 30hp with no weight gain. I think it is only 115lbs.

And the Tohat will be cheaper then the merc and the yamaha.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

I know you have narrowed it down, but that Honda price is ridiculous.  Before I got mine, i had called around and found them anywhere from 2450 to 2800.  That is the BF 20 with stock 4 blade aluminum, no trim in tilt and manual start.  And I have to second Wes on the tohatsu with the ability to make a 30hp at 112 lbs.  Change the prop and that badboy will really fly.  THe 2 str Tohati's are also know to be extremely bullet proof.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Where I can find a tohatsu 25hp 2-stroke in dealership? So I can take a look at it. I hear this motor is bulletproof and does really fly when u bump 30hp with custom prop. I'm plan to use it with my creditcard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

> I'm plan to use it with my creditcard.


I thought Credit Cards were only rated up to 5 hp  ;D ;D

Sorry, I couldn't resist. :-[


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

LMAO! My credit card are rated for 60hp efi 4-stroke! I'm not gotta use it much, I'm keeping low as 6hp 4-stroke! No more than that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

;D ;D ;D


----------

